# Dakine lock: release button stuck



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi I have the classic Dakine snowboard lock, with the two buttons on the right. Cable trigger on the bottom right, and Release button (smaller) on the top right. 
Now, the Release button is stuck, in the sense that i cannot press it. anyone with the same issue? solutions?


----------



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

just a quick search turned out that this is a common problem. 
I see that the design can be better implemented









ABUS | Locks | For Safe Hours on the Road


ABUS covers the full range of mobile security with its high-quality locks. Not only bicycle, but also motorcycle, boat and trailer safety are included.




www.abus.com





or another solution would be something like this



https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/5WsAAOSwYVhZcNEq/s-l640.jpg



Sure, just a deterrent while having lunch


----------

